# New furniture (and rooms!)



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I said I'd post photos of our new furniture, so here they are! The addition isn't completely finished yet... we're still missing "little" things like door knobs and , <ehem> the master bath, but we're getting there! At least we've finally moved into our new bedroom and I love it!!!

The stuff behind the big couch in the family room will be going into my office as soon as they finish the shelving in there... should be sometime this week!!! The aquarium will swap places with the TV, and we'll be getting a bigger TV. With the furniture more spread out (because my office space isn't behind it!) I think the room will feel very spacious, even though the couches are huge. Oh, as an aside, the coffee table was made by my grandfather, shortly after they returned to this country after WWII.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*... And just for fun, my new office!!!*

There's nothing in here yet except our old love seat, but it's such a sunny, cheery space, I can't wait to work in there. I should be able to move in this week. The quilt will be hung on the wall, and I chose the colors to compliment it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice Karen, when's the reno party?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh your room looks so warm and restful, I am so jealous of your king bed, I have been lobbying for one. Your rooms look so inviting and cheerful love the couches.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks really good Karen. I know how it feels to remodel. Same old house but like moving to a new one. Makes one feel as if they are on a vacation for a while. I congratulate you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

wonderful Karen!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very pretty!!! What a nice sunny bedroom!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well this is all very well and good,but I am waiting to see how you have revamped Kodi's living quarters,his ex pen and crate!?Seriously your bedroom looks very calm and peaceful,beautifully light and airy,and I love the warm comforting yellow of your office.What a lovely start to a new year.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What Clare said - your bedroom has such a clean, restful look - very peaceful - and I love the light streaming in! Very nice! Your office is going to be wonderful too. Congratulations! Where does your parrotlet live?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Love it, thanks for sharing, Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Very nice Karen, when's the reno party?


I refuse to even make GUESSES about the finish date anymore!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Claire, Kodi's new "digs" will be in the corner of the family room. He was in the dining room up until the remodel started, but has had to make do with just his crate, no ex-pen or litter box since then. I don't think HE has minded much, but it has been a bit of a pain for us, since we have to get up earlier to let him out to pee. He can wait until later to poop, but needs to do his first thing in the morning pee. If he can get to his litter box, he can handle that on his own and just wait for when we want to get up.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So pretty and I love your new office.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Love the colors.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You're working with some of my favorite colors. I do a lot with soft, soothing blue/green/grays with dark furniture. I can see where you'd love those new spaces. Enjoy . . . and update us.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I can tell your husband is not a builder, because the rooms are finished. We've lived in our house for 31 years now, and only the dog room is finished.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I can tell your husband is not a builder, because the rooms are finished. We've lived in our house for 31 years now, and only the dog room is finished.


Nope not a builder... I joke that since I couldn't find anyone rich to marry, I married a CPA so he could do my taxes!:biggrin1:


----------

